# Need a sig?



## xTYRANTx (Mar 17, 2006)

*Ty's Sig Shop*

*THIS SHOP IS NOW CLOSED  

WILL BE BACK IN THE FUTURE  *




Need a sig? How about an avatar? Maybe a FC banner? Well you've come to the right place! If you want any of the above just post up, and I'll fill your request ASAP!​
*Sig/Av/Banner Info - All optional, supply what your want within reasonable limits*
*Name:*
*Size:*
*Pictures***:*
*Quote or saying:*
*Colors to use:*
*If you feel so inclined to add any other pertinent info, please do so. It makes my job easier.*
***Note: Lower quality stocks do tend to get lower quality results, it's hard to make it look good.


*RULES*
*Failiure to follow the rules will most likely get you strait up ignored.*​

 *DO NOT* post a request here, and request one somewhere else, this will result in a cancled request!
 No useless banter in the thread - please stay on-topic!
 Please post if you no longer want a sig, the only this I hate is ungreatful people that make me waste my time.
 *The only requirements for asking for a sig is 35 posts, and POSITIVE rep.* If you do not meet this requirement you won't be acknoledged.
 *Please give credit where credit is due!!*
 Please do not ask when your sig will be done. I'm doing this in the free time I have, I will try and get it completed asap.
 Please re-host your sigs! They won't stay up forever!
 I take requests all week, when I see your post you will be added to the list.
 The list gets completed in order so if your at the bottom dont expect your sig to be done 1st.
 Rep is *always apriciated*, but not required.

*REQUEST LIST:*

crimson_edge - Completed  View Here
london2191 - Completed  View Here
Inuzuka Reki - Cancled 
Ronin0510 - Completed  View Here 
Dark_Itachi - Completed  View Here  
Ero-Senin - Completed  View Here
Sorian - Completed  View Here
Sl@de - Completed  View Here
Shirou-chan - Completed  View Here 
Silv - Canceled  Requested Sig Here
TheGame2009 - Completed  View Here
Uchiha Obito - Canceled Banned from forums 0_0
Demon_Lord - Completed  View Here
Cecylia - Completed  View Here
Narutachi - Completed  View Here
r.noh - Completed  View Here
Shikami - Completed  View Here
darkSun - Completed  View Here
Kon-sama - Completed  View Here
Kiri - Completed  View Here
DeathStrike85 - In Production
gaara_92 - Completed  View Here
Elven Ninja - Completed  View Here
Kayvaan Shrike - In Production
Bankotsu_the_Great - Completed  View Here
Pr1de - In Queue
star64 - In Queue
ANBU Shishiza - In Queue
Taicho - In Queue
WhiteFanged-Blade - In Queue


-++-
(link)
​


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 17, 2006)

EDIT::***I did post this to show some sigs but now im gonna keep this spot incase a run out of room in the 1st post****


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 17, 2006)

awesome awesome sigs dude,
the variety of each sig shows your dexterity as a graphic maker
great work!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 17, 2006)

I've looked at your work, and from what I've read in other topics you seem to be one of the gurus around here - so that comming from you makes me feel all warm and fuzzy 

Thanks!


----------



## badaudio (Mar 17, 2006)

damn your work is great, ill ask for a request after i get tired of my current sig


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 17, 2006)

there ok i might not do much but I also got mad skills keep at it


----------



## vanh (Mar 17, 2006)

amazing , good job


----------



## Gflow (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmm, I don't know, I think you need to improve on your bg's.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 17, 2006)

If your going to crit it, please work with me here  

how should I improve my BG'?


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 17, 2006)

hit me up on aim or msn and ill help you make good sigz my aim is now dark pet fluffy


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 17, 2006)

I mean no disrespect or anything, I'm just curious can i see some of your work Hatake


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 17, 2006)

sure thing let me go and find some


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 17, 2006)

damn...nice work :amazed

ill hit you up on msn when i get home from work tonight


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 17, 2006)

thanx not every sig i make are like those they were sotw and well i tryed harder but i can help u a lot


----------



## Inuzuka Reki (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a question for you. Is there a place where I can download the normal version of photoshop, not the CS2 version somewhere? If there isn't a site out there like that, I'll request a avatar/sig from you.


----------



## Inuzuka Reki (Mar 17, 2006)

This program known as "freedom" won't let me on that site. Is there another site?


----------



## crimson_edge (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, I'd like a sig.  Could you make me one of Kyuubi Naruto?  I don't particularly care how many tails or whatever, as long as it's not KN4...do I have to post a stock or something?  If so, I'll try to find one for you.

[EDIT]: Oh, I forgot to mention that I wanted it to be post-timeskip Naruto.  Sorry.


----------



## london2191 (Mar 17, 2006)

-idolizes- You people kick arse. Ohmigod. o.o -drools- Er...anywho, seeing as no one has snatched any request yet, I'd like to scoot in one. x) It's actually a matching to an avatar I dug up at Dijik.net. If the signature is animated, it'd be fantastic, but it's not needed. Instead of me puttin gyour credit in font, I'd prefer if you just put it in the corner of the picture. I hope I'm not demanding too much. =')



Yuppers, it's teh Gaara-san. -drools some more- Er...please and thank you? I'll try to check daily to see if you've finished it. I understand that if you're as inexperienced as meh, it'd take a coupla hours. Maybe an hour or two for you guys, since you're so much better. Ack! I'm babbling, anywho, please. ^^;


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 17, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> If your going to crit it, please work with me here
> 
> how should I improve my BG'?


Small hint, simple backrounds do work sometimes but not always, Pretty good otherwise


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 17, 2006)

now thats critisim  

Thanks ill try and work on that - I'm sure Hatake will give me some good tips  

Crimson and london - ill post up your sigs sometime tomoro


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 17, 2006)

edited cause i dont liketo hear back talk
your darn right your gonna get some good tips


----------



## Inuzuka Reki (Mar 17, 2006)

May I request a sig, please? You don't have to use all of the pictures.

Sig Size: About the same as your Naruto one
Color: Orange and red, or green
Images:
*Round 640*
Naruto - Kun.com
how Keroyon did
how Keroyon did
Text: Naruto Revolution - The Next Generation


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 17, 2006)

crimson_edge said:
			
		

> [EDIT]: Oh, I forgot to mention that I wanted it to be post-timeskip Naruto.  Sorry.



Hmmm do you have a stock for me? I can't find any of post-timeskip


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice Sigs.... where is this stock from? i get the feeling ive seen it somewhere before...



			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> awesome awesome sigs dude,
> the variety of each sig shows your dexterity as a graphic maker
> great work!



Very much agreed.


----------



## crimson_edge (Mar 18, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> Hmmm do you have a stock for me? I can't find any of post-timeskip



Sorry, I can't either...at least none that are any good. 

How about a sig of regular Kyuubi Naruto then?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey man can I get a sig?
Size: A little smaller length and width wise as your naruto one
Pics: Well I want Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke in it somehow lol I dont have any stock pics, but I will bust my butt and find some for you if you need me to.
Text: Team 7 (In cool asian like characters)

I really appreciate it man.


----------



## Dark_Itachi (Mar 19, 2006)

Nameark_Itachi
Size:400x100
Pictures (optional):i want a pic of itachi(i don't have any stock)
Quote or saying (optional):
Colors to use:black or red

pic of Itachi ,size about 400x100,colors red or black,text Dark_Itachi


----------



## Dark_Itachi (Mar 19, 2006)

if u can't get any pics of itachi then try getting naruto with kyubii

either one will be ok


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 19, 2006)

London - Your sig, if you like it, enjoy! If not ill touch it up abit.

Personally I'm not satisfied with it, but theres not much I can do right now because I have to leave for work 5 minutes ago :S

I figured I'd put it up here - tell me what you want changed if anything.

EDIT EDIT: sig taken out till i fix it

EDIT: Edge i know you were 1st in line - but the stock you gave me is a bit tricky to cut. Ill have yours soon enough


----------



## black_onyx_eyes (Mar 19, 2006)

Can you make me a sig please?

Size: regular size? 
Picture: Team 7(Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura)
Text: "There's No Greater Love..."
Colors: Anything dark


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you need stock for my sig?


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 19, 2006)

Nope I have the perfect stock for yours   Thanks anyways though.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 19, 2006)

lol nope, thank you man! I really appreciate it


----------



## dark pet fluffy (Mar 20, 2006)

hum u need to work harder at making sigz


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 20, 2006)

dark pet fluffy said:
			
		

> hum u need to work harder at making sigz


may I see some of _your_ work?


----------



## chuunin_hitokiri (Mar 20, 2006)

dark pet fluffy said:
			
		

> hum u need to work harder at making sigz



Umm... dude, if you don't have anything helpful to say, making comments like that just makes you sound mean and more than a little bit stupid.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 22, 2006)

Meh, some people are just out to be rude.  Your sigs are great Tyrant, which brings me to my point.  Can I get a sig made for our FC?

Just anything normal-sized maybe including one of the girls and then the name of the FC.  My suggestion would have to be this one: 



You could just put the name of the club on the top left part of the pic (getting rid of the white parts around the top and bottom is a must) or top right, so it doesn't cover her face or...goods.


I would also like to request a signature for myself if you have the time or if you can tell me how long I would have to wait for a chance to get another sig made then please PM me with those details.  If you can make this other sig for me then I request that it be themed with various "ero sennins" like: Happosai (Ranma 1/2), Jiraiya (Naruto), Master Roshi (Dragon Ball), and any other cool old pervs you can think of in their natural pervert states (like Happosai with the bandana on his nose and head stealing panties and bras, and Jiraiya posing like the Fonz with those silly eyes and mouth gaped open, you know what I mean).  If you can't do this without pics then let me know please, via PM.  Thanks a lot and the FC sig is most important, please give it your best like you always seemingly do.


----------



## tank! (Mar 22, 2006)

fantastic sigs, xtyrant! only crit i might add is that some of them seem a tiny bit too contrast-y, however that could be just becaus they were all placed together. then again there much a lot better than any sigs i've made.  keep up the good work!

oh and i realise this is a request thread...i just thought i'd comment.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks all for you reviews and support - sorry it's taking me a little longer than expected, I'm a little busy with work, and also I'm improving my background technique  so bear with me another couple of days (im hopeing) and you'll get "the good stuff" 

ero-sennin ill PM you as soon as i can


----------



## crimson_edge (Mar 23, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> Edge i know you were 1st in line - but the stock you gave me is a bit tricky to cut. Ill have yours soon enough



Don't worry about it.  Feel free to take your time on it.  I appreciate what you're doing in providing for those of us without the skill/time to make sigs ourselves.  Thanks.  Besides, it doesn't particularly matter to me when I get the sig, anyway.

Oh, and i apologize for the difficulty of the stock, but there really wasn't a whole lot of Kyuubi Naruto art that hadn't already been done to death that I wanted in my sig.  I would have preferred that one panel with the Oodama Rasengan, but you'd have had to color that first, so i didn't want to put you through the added trouble.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 23, 2006)

Haste makes waste anyways, so I wasn't expecting the sig in a week (even though the Asian girl FC sig shouldn't be hard for you at all, since you are just overlapping the name of the FC over that link I put on my first post in this thread...unless you want to add other stuff to it, then feel free).  

Just keep in mind that there probably won't be a background for the sig that I have requested for myself unless you want a light pink background with panties and "dirty magazines" and whatnot (since the theme is about our favorite "ero sennins", so feel free to put in whatever you want on there as long as it doesn't get me in trouble with the mods).  The reason I say it might not have a BG is because you might want to put a bunch of funny and different pics of any number of "ero sennins" that you can think of side by side, like a collage, but I kinda like the panties and magazine idea too, but don't feel pressured at all into formatting it like I have said if you have a much better idea that sticks to the theme.

Thanks a bunch and godspeed in your endevors (sp?).


----------



## london2191 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ah, I'm sorry for not replying. -tear- I was exctruciatingly busy and my father disconnected my internet for a week. ;.; A week in hell. Anywho, I'm sure I'll be satisfied with it, but like ero_sennin says, haste=waste. x) I'd like to thank you again for doing this.


----------



## Sorian (Mar 24, 2006)

Size:500x175

Pictures: <---I would like the Sasuke in this pic as the bakground of my sig kind of faded like the kyuubi Naruto is in your sig. Link removed <-----I would then like the naruto and kyuubi head from this pic in the forground of my sig.

Quote or saying:I would like Sorian somewhere in the sig.

Colors to use:I would like black as the main color and orange as the secondary color.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 25, 2006)

oops didnt mean to delete that one

Sorian, the 2nd picture is giving me a forbidden error


----------



## london2191 (Mar 25, 2006)

xD So when should I be expecting this fantabulous picture?

Ah great, more hated reputation. Jesus, and I haven't even done anything on this forum, besides request, and I get a 'u suck'. Effin' idiots. On a more happier note tho', I'm really looking forward to the signature. -does dance-


----------



## Sorian (Mar 25, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> Sorian, the 2nd picture is giving me a forbidden error



Sorry about that. I fixed the link in my original post check back there.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 26, 2006)

the 2nd picture will look like garbage becuase it's already all blended in and stuff on that wallpaper but ill give it a shot anyways


----------



## london2191 (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh, xP sorry. But thank thank you sooo much. x) I appreciate it.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 26, 2006)

london2191 said:
			
		

> Oh, xP sorry. But thank thank you sooo much. x) I appreciate it.



huh? i was talking about sorians


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 27, 2006)

BTW, do you need me to hunt up pics to use or should I leave that to your creativity @ Tyrant?  You already have a link to that one pic for the Asian chick FC, but I haven't supplied you with "ero sennin" pics, what is your decision?


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 27, 2006)

Ronin: 

Pic of the HK vest from a buyer (the one being carried)

I made it still using my old style, still trying to improve my BGs, but i think it turned out well regardless


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it turned out awesome thanks man!!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 27, 2006)

im glad you like it, but please dont remove my watermark on the top left


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL I hadnt planned on it. You're safe.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 27, 2006)

i dont see it on yours though


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 27, 2006)

I havent touched it, did you not put one on it?


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 27, 2006)

Ero_Sennin said:
			
		

> BTW, do you need me to hunt up pics to use or should I leave that to your creativity @ Tyrant?  You already have a link to that one pic for the Asian chick FC, but I haven't supplied you with "ero sennin" pics, what is your decision?



Sorry to be "pushy", but I was just wondering if I could get a reply so I can start  hunting for pics if you require me to help you out a little Tyrant.

Let me know please.

Nice job on the sig, not what I would have chosen since 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that team will probably never co-exist again


, but to each their own.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 27, 2006)

oh i see - i posted it at 7:41, you took it at 7:42, i updated it with the watermark at like 7:44, damn your quick 

if you can update the sig in your photobucket i would apriciate it 

edit: ero senin, theres still people in front of you, i can make a you a sig but your gonna have to wait, if you need one asap you can get one here:10-RANKAI or one of the places that Crazy Pig links to...


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL they are still a team in my heart!!!

IS that better Ty?


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Ronin! Sorry for the misunderstanding :sweat


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL its cool man, I love what you did for me so NO sweat


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 27, 2006)

Nah, I wasn't asking for the sig, I just wanted to know if you needed me to round up pics for my sig (*for later*, not so you can start on it now that you finished Ronin's sig), or if you would round them up yourself to make it match the theme like I described it?  

Plus I would like the Asian girl FC sig first, and then I will digitally get in line again to get the "ero sennin" signature.  But, I just wanted to know if you needed me to get you pictures like Ronin did (at least I think he got you some pics to use for that signature...).

Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks! Whoever left this. I'm doing this in the little free time I have - If you don't like it...guess what? tough shit!

And if this is from someone who posted a request when there was 0 left, you guessed it! Tough shit! Thanks for comming out...


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow I can't believe ppl can be such A-holios


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 27, 2006)

Umm...what happened??  I hope I wasn't misunderstood again?  Do you think I am rushing you Tyrant?  What is up with your disposition on your last post there?  

I wasn't rushing you, I hope you see that...


----------



## $!@de (Mar 28, 2006)

whats up tyrant you look realy good with sigs you made my uncle's sig and I am a little jelous of it so could you make me one
What I will go for is 
kyubi naruto pics 
colors black yellow orangeish colors
size normal sig size
text put SLADE on there in cool font if you can you should put your name on it to so people know who made it thanks man


----------



## london2191 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah, oops. =') -is stupid-

I actually got the same thing tyrant. I got a bad rep saying 'u suck'. For completely no reason. x.x

And the reason why I wasn't inactive last time, was b/c my dad disconnected my internet. I am online 8/7. I had to skip a whole week, b/c the internet on my labtop slows everyone's in my house down. So yeah.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 28, 2006)

Ero_Sennin said:
			
		

> Umm...what happened??  I hope I wasn't misunderstood again?  Do you think I am rushing you Tyrant?  What is up with your disposition on your last post there?
> 
> I wasn't rushing you, I hope you see that...



no it's not you, someone left me bad rep because im taking too long with my sigs, also i most likely wont have any problems with yours, so you can relax, just you were the last to post thus you are going to be the last to recieve im afraid

Slade: I dont have a problem with making you a sig but the line is full, check back soon when I reset the request list  

*Note for everyone: Like i said, if you asked you will recieve,maybe not in a timely fashion. And if i am taking too long for your taste, you can go look else where i dosent bother me, but if you do go ask someone else please post, so i dont spend time on your sig.*


----------



## $!@de (Mar 28, 2006)

hello ty are you going to make me a sig


----------



## $!@de (Mar 28, 2006)

oh I see sorry I didnt read your last post sorry I definately will


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 28, 2006)

if u need help ill help u for a little bit i dont like making others sigz lol


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 29, 2006)

Itachi: 

Pic of the HK vest from a buyer (the one being carried)

Enjoy!

Edit: Who ever keeps leaving me negative rep, grow up, or have the balls to leave your name. Again I thank you very much asshole.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 29, 2006)

I left you something positive to offset the negative bashing some clown is leaving you.  I also critiqued your Rock Lee sig, I hope I wasn't too negative (because that was not my intention).

You have some real talent like Yoshitune or whatever said, if you think you aren't that great right now (lol, ya right) you will eventually get better because you will have had seen more sigs and more ways to do things on photoshop.  Plus you are getting tips from people you consider pros, so you are on the way, give it time.

BTW, is there any order to those Japanese characters on your Naruto sig (my favorite one) and what was your inspiration to put them on there like they are on there.  Where they premade in that particular order and you just embedded them on there or what?

Later and good luck.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks ero, like I said in the other topic I love crit, even if it is not positive, helps me improve my technique, and as for the characters i just randomly placed them there and dont know what they mean - for all i know it could be offensive lol

oh yeah I found some great stocks for your sig im gonna start that tomoro d


----------



## london2191 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, people really need to get patience through their thick skulls. x.x

No 'ffence Slade, but trying using the edit button next time instead of another post.

-drools while admiring Itachi-sama signature-


----------



## Just Some Guy (Mar 29, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> Edit: Who ever keeps leaving me negative rep, grow up, or have the balls to leave your name. Again I thank you very much asshole.


You tried asking a mod about that? It might have been that "dark pet fluffy" guy who just got banned; I believe he posted on this thread earlier with a sig complaint so it seems like it was probably him. Dunno if mods can repair clearly unjustified reputation though.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 29, 2006)

meh it stopped for now so i guess its not big problem

ero, i just got home now and i have class at 7am tomoro morning so im gonna have to postpone your sig for another evening, hope you can last one more day


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 30, 2006)

Dark Pet seems to have been one of Hatake Kakasshi's friends.  He says he got banned because he lets his friends use their accounts on his PC.  Whether or not that is true is between the mods and himself...

I am not sure if he is being too truthful since his AIM or whatever is called Dark Pet something...check it out for yourselves...

The sig is easy, but if you want to spruce it up and make it one of a kind like your Naruto sig then go for it, but I was expecting you to make it like london's Ichigo signature, small, but a normal-sized sig would accentuate the model's cute face and some other "characteristics" that might delight other "detectives" such as myself (gotta keep investigating and digging up research, you know, ).


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 30, 2006)

Ero_Sennin said:
			
		

> (gotta keep investigating and digging up research, you know, ).



LOL!!

Yeah don't worry I was planning on making your sig fancy like the others, as for the FC sig, I'm gonna make 2-3 different ones because it's so damn small it wont take long to make those. I get out of class at 11:30, so you should hae your sig by sometime this afternoon.


EDIT: It's currently 3:30, i gotta head to work - the forums where down when i got home, so i couldnt read you detailed request so I went with what I thought would look good this is what I got so far:



The watermarking is there just for anti-theft purposes right now, they will come off (just if you were wondering)I know it's kind of hard to see the sig 100% with the watermarking but your gonna have to deal with it until i post the final 

As far as the colors go they can get changed very easily (if you dont like the whole pink thing lol) tell me what you think ero, in the state that the sig is in right now, it's maybe 50% done.


----------



## london2191 (Mar 30, 2006)

People really have no life if they come onto a Naruto forum and give people bad rep. xD It's really pathetic.

So Jiraiya-sama will be on ero's? I'll be looking forward to seeing that one.

Yay! I have one green bar! -does chan-chan dance- Thankees!


----------



## $!@de (Mar 30, 2006)

london2191 said:
			
		

> Wow, people really need to get patience through their thick skulls. x.x
> 
> No 'ffence Slade, but trying using the edit button next time instead of another post.
> 
> -drools while admiring Itachi-sama signature-


oh none taken I definatelt will next time
thnx for not killin me cause of that


----------



## london2191 (Mar 30, 2006)

xD Hokah. People tend to be bitter with me when I do that.


----------



## $!@de (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey ty it look's like your only workin on three so can I be on the list now


----------



## xTYRANTx (Mar 30, 2006)

since your so persistant, and asked nicely i guess so 

give me the specs of what you want.


----------



## Dark_Itachi (Mar 31, 2006)

awesome thanks


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Mar 31, 2006)

Ah, it looks rather nice.  I take it Jiraya will be in the middle drooling or making some "obsene" gestures at Tsunade look-a-like and whomever that other chick may be (Anko?)?  Do you think you can also include Happosai and Master Roshi like a bit into the background also gawking at the two female-nins?  I was going for a more general portrayal of "ero_sennin" as opposed to just having Jiraiya being the only "ero sennin".  It also gives my avatar choices a bit more flexibility (I can use a Jiraiya, Roshi, or Happosai avatar if I have all three on my sig, see?).  Also maybe some cherry blossoms in the background similar to when Jiraiya does his whole kabuki thing by stretching his hand out and twisting his neck in a manner one might expect of a kabuki (or whatever you call a guy that does that stuff (like the one in Samurai Showdown)).

I think those suggestions might make the sig a bit more general, even though this is a Naruto forum, and it also says I like Ranma and Dragon Ball as well.  Please take them into consideration and can I get back in line for a sig for our Asian Hot Chicks fan club (not the actual name) or do you think you can do that one easily enough.  I could do it because all I would need to do is place the name of the FC over the picture of that Asian girl that I gave to you on my first post on this thread and size it down just like London's sig is sized down, but the problems I have with that is that I can't put letters over a picture without damaging the quality of the pic and leaving a white background (since I only have MS Paint to create avatars and sigs) and if I shrink down a picture with MS Paint the quality will change and it will look horrendous.  So ya, I await your input on me getting back in line or I guess it might be easier to ask someone else if you don't have the time to do the Asian FC banner (even though it seems VERY easy if you know what I mean by the description above).  

Please let me know.


----------



## london2191 (Mar 31, 2006)

x) London is mentioned. -does jig- Sorry, I'm rather hyper today. Just to let you know, I'm still here.


----------



## $!@de (Mar 31, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> since your so persistant, and asked nicely i guess so
> 
> give me the specs of what you want.


Im sorry Im persistant I bet I sound like a moron any way 
sorry
ok I'll take 
Kyubi Naruto pics 
colors blk red orng yellow
size like your sig 
text SLADE
stock if u need it


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 1, 2006)

It's no problem at all Slade, I was just joking around 

Yo ero, something like this?

Link removed

Again it's not permanent, it can be changed. It took me literaly 2 minutes to add bloom and the text. You said you didnt want it to cut off the erm..._goods_, so i just resized it to a more manageble dimension. As far as your Sig, tomoro I'll change it so it has the general portrayal of "Ero-Sennins" in General and not just Jiraiya


----------



## $!@de (Apr 1, 2006)

ok man thanx tell me if u need stock


----------



## london2191 (Apr 1, 2006)

x) Goods. Sorry, I'm in a rather weird mood right now. Spring Break started yesterday for me, so if needed, I can be more active.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Apr 1, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> It's no problem at all Slade, I was just joking around
> 
> Yo ero, something like this?
> 
> ...



Seems great to me, I'll ask hardcore_ninja (the owner of the FC) to post here and ask you if you can add "the new" to it or if it is just fine that way (it's fine that way as far as I am concerned, but it's not my FC...).

Thanks for the quick response on that easy one, looking forward to the more time-devoting one later on.

Keep up the great work for everyone else and what kind of font are you thinking of for the username on the other sig?  I don't really have one in mind, but maybe you can put cherry blossoms in back of the username or something, that might look neat (unless you think that will weight too "heavily" with the added cherry blossoms raining down in the background of the sig (or if the picture's file size might be too big??).

Later.


----------



## $!@de (Apr 2, 2006)

london2191 said:
			
		

> x) Goods. Sorry, I'm in a rather weird mood right now. Spring Break started yesterday for me, so if needed, I can be more active.


hey man where do you live


----------



## london2191 (Apr 3, 2006)

You mean, hey girl. I live in Georgia, why? @.@?


----------



## crimson_edge (Apr 4, 2006)

These sigs are looking great, Tyrant.  Keep it up, man.  I can't wait till mine's finished.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah I'm sorry for the big delay (for those who havent gotten thiers yet) - But I guess I should enlighten you on why it's taking so long. You see for pretty much the month of march Colleges across Ontario(canada ) have been on strike. Well last week we went back to class to find out instead of them extending our semester they are going to cram 7w eeks of class into 3 - thus im really busy for the next two weeks, ill try and get done what i can, till then you'll have to bear with me :S

Thanks for understanding those who havent gotten thiers yet


----------



## london2191 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ah, I see. That's okay tho'. Everyone's busy.


----------



## $!@de (Apr 4, 2006)

london2191 said:
			
		

> You mean, hey girl. I live in Georgia, why? @.@?


sorry your a girl because your on spring break it dont start till later for me


----------



## london2191 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, you're in a different state, and maybe a different time zone. It's different for everyone.


----------



## $!@de (Apr 5, 2006)

what grade are you in


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, this isn't a convo thread. You don't get to post spam here just for the hell of it.


----------



## london2191 (Apr 5, 2006)

-shrugs- I'm just waiting for my signature to be finished.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 5, 2006)

That's cool. But understand, if everyone just started threads like this in legit areas to rack up post counts then the admins would eventually make it so that no one who posts here gets an increase in post numbers. 

I'm just saying you should keep it relevant.


----------



## london2191 (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh hokah. Sorry, so we just wait then.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 6, 2006)

Go post in the House of Uzumaki or the Naruto Lounge or something... those are great places to pass the time.


----------



## Sorian (Apr 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say I'm still hanging around waiting patiently.


----------



## $!@de (Apr 8, 2006)

Ty how you doin man started on mine yet I havent seen you online in a while work hard on you?


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 8, 2006)

$!@de said:
			
		

> Ty how you doin man started on mine yet I havent seen you online in a while work hard on you?



Ugh you have no idea.

Today, I'll finish Ero's and if I have time another.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey ero:



Sorry for the stock qualities - these were the best i could find on the internet :S
I did it kinda quick, sorry. If you want anything changed post up. For now I gotta head to work, Ill check the forums when I get home tonight.


----------



## london2191 (Apr 9, 2006)

-snickers- Yay for Jiraiya. So I s'pose I'm still waiting. Sorry if I'm pressuring you.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Apr 9, 2006)

It looks fairly decent for a rushed job (since you are kinda busy...).  Do you mind if I have some else tweak it with some stock I might make later on (since you are quite busy and I don't want you to feel pressured...)?  

You did a good job on it, but I wasn't aware the stock was that sparse on the internet, so that and your time constraints made it rather hard for you to give it your very best, I understand though (sorry if this sounds harsh/ungrateful...that is not my intent at all).

Thanks for your time though, I appreciate it and hope your studies go well despite this mix-up your school got into.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd be more that happy to make you a new one, if you can find me some decent stocks.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Apr 10, 2006)

Well it's just that I didn't want to pressure you too much since you have all this B.S. going on in your college and whatnot.  I did, however, want you to add in "the *NEW*" (just like that, don't change "the" to "The" and leave "*NEW*" like that, no change in case please) to the Asian Girl FC sig.  I don't think the owner wants to use it, but I still will (since the girl is WAY hotter than the one they are using...IMO)...

Sorry to be emphasizing this, but this is how the case and wording should be on the FC sig: "the *New* Asian Chicks are Hot FC!"

I'll get you some stock, but I'll wait till the Summer since I don't want too much pressure on ya.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 10, 2006)

are you sure? I get home tomoro at 9 and I plan on making a couple of sigs 
if I have decent stocks (in most cases I do, the sig takes no time at all)


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey I;m sry to leave this while you have no room but I'm gunna be gone and I just wanna post this now. I rly hope you dun mind =D

Name: Shirou-chan (Jen)
Size: 375x140
Pictures: Cloud And Sepphy
Text: Fly High
Colors to use: Dull green and Dull Blue (mostly Dull Blue)
Note: Can U only put the text on it, no name. 

BTW, I love ur MoZ sig. =D


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 10, 2006)

Before i head out for the night, London:


I made you an avi, to compensate for the delay (you dont have to use it) 


Ill add you to the list shirou


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Apr 10, 2006)

Well the thing is I don't have much time to look for stock right now.  But I would appreciate it if you could adjust the Asian FC sig like I specified above though.  I'll PM you links to some stock later on like in mid-May or something.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 10, 2006)

Here ero:


EDIT:
i see your using the default link i gave ya, it's updated in your signature


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot Tyrant!  Get some sleep now you.


----------



## london2191 (Apr 10, 2006)

Omigod! -is flipping out- It's freakin' awesome! I love the fact that the signature has current manga Gaara. Ahhh! -is still freaking out- Thank you Tyrant!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 10, 2006)

london2191 said:
			
		

> Arigatou Ty-san!



heh, no problem 


Crimson:


That stock you gave me didnt look good so i made this one, hope you like it!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 10, 2006)

Slade!!!!!!!!!!



I love how this one turned out


----------



## crimson_edge (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Tyrant, thanks man.  I really appreciate all of the work you put into that.  It looks great!

I'd rep you, but it seems I can't do that right now, so...yeah.  Thanks again!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 11, 2006)

I just added 3 slots to the requests list! Get 'em while there hot! 

EDIT:

Sorian!!!


This one was tricky but i like the outcome!

I only used the 2nd render because when I added sasuke he looked out of place, tell me if you want something changed

Dear god i have class in 5 hours  I need sleep


----------



## Sorian (Apr 11, 2006)

Great sig Tyrant . Thank you very much.


----------



## Silv (Apr 11, 2006)

Erm.. Could I please request a sig, please? ^____^;;;; 
...I need a new one badly, and I'm bad at making Sig's 'n' stuff... ;__; 

*Name:* Silv

*Size:* 425 x 100-125 (I don't mind to much about the size.)

*Picture:* Link removed
(WTF? Photobucket shrunk it.. ??;; ...and its a .png file to. hmmm...)

*EDIT:* Found somewhere else to upload it. 
Memories Off #5 Togireta Film The Animation

*Quote or saying:* "When the snow melts, It becomes spring."

*Colors to use:* Anything bright, "spring-like" ...XD

Thanks! ^^ (in advance.)


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorian said:
			
		

> Great sig Tyrant . Thank you very much.



NP! I'm at school right now and on this monitor the scan lines on the sig look like crap, does the sig look alright to you?


----------



## thegame2009 (Apr 11, 2006)

Please make me one! I don't really care which pic you use, but have it be Naruto please. Name: thegame2009, use Naruto colours for the pic (orange, red, etc). Thanks.

PS: The same size as yours Tyrant. Thanks!


----------



## $!@de (Apr 11, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> Slade!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this one turned out


Holy....crap THATS THE BEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN Thnx ty your awesome at this


----------



## Yondy (Apr 15, 2006)

A question Tyrant, so this is a request shop?

You should ask a mod to sticky it


----------



## Uchiha Obito. (Apr 16, 2006)

yes i got the last spot

Textchiha Obito.
picture:uchiha obito(by himself and has to have his goggles with him)
colours you think is good with obito
size:400x100


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 18, 2006)

Again sorry its taking so long for the new requests its been a a little more stressful since its a week before class ends i have exams and such, after next week, I will be taking more requests in shorter intervals since i have more free time! - I'm going to try and get at least 2-3 done tonight when I get home, again sorry for the delay 



			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> A question Tyrant, so this is a request shop?
> 
> You should ask a mod to sticky it



Good Idea!


----------



## Demon Lord inactive (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm sorry If you can't take any request but take this one if you can

Nameemon Lord
Size:300x100
Pictures:
Text:The Power of Kyuubi

Thanks


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 19, 2006)

Shirou-Chan:


Heres your sig, when you said dull blue, I wasnt exatcly sure, so I went with this.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 20, 2006)

Ha!! That's awesome, thanks!


----------



## Cecylia (Apr 20, 2006)

Could you make me a sig of sexy Kakashi? It'd be awesome if I could submit a picture of myself, and put it on the cover of come come paradise... Teehee, Kaka getting off to me. 

Umm... I'm not picky... average size, happyful colours, kakashi...


----------



## Uchiha Obito. (Apr 21, 2006)

can u cancle mine


----------



## $!@de (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey TY some moron stole my sig it still has my name on it for god's sake


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 24, 2006)

np obito, sorry its taking me awhile

and slade can you gimme a name and a link please


----------



## thegame2009 (Apr 25, 2006)

can't wait for mine! all of them look so good!


----------



## Cecylia (Apr 25, 2006)

me too, looking forward to it, thanks hun   !!


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 25, 2006)

i have a sig and avatar request please  :

*Spoiler*: __ 



]




*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are*:the 3 shinobi from the pic i posted above lee,naruto and sauka and on my avatar i want a slideshow of all three of them if possile.

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are*:dosent matter as long as its good same with the avatar.

*The Size I want is*:big and the avatar big as well

*The Theme I want is*:anything nice for both

*I Want the text in my sig to Read*:*drunken master *for the sig and on the avatar *dm*

so can you please help me please 

thank you


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 25, 2006)

ill be working on some tomoro, and more thursday, those who have been waiting sorry!!, you'll have em by thurs latest


----------



## Demon Lord inactive (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok I'll Wait


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 27, 2006)

never mind my request i got someone else to do it.


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey game:


tryin out some new stuff with this one, i like the outcome

Link removed


----------



## thegame2009 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow... very nice! Thanks!


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd like a new siggy and possibly avatar if you could get it into your busy schedule, oh great one. I have the ideas in this thead: *Posts # 1 and 7* Link removed

Thanks!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 27, 2006)

> with black ANBU gear, and with his mask off, with thim holding it, around his neck, or half off, what ever is easier. I want him to have a head band that has a sort of ziggy s, or a backwards z, with a cross through it, like Itachi's, wrapped around the visible shoulder. I also want his hair to be lighter, and for his eyes to be crystal blue. And if you could, make it so he has a zabuza sword, or some sort of nice looking weapon.


 


Find me the stock and ill be more than glad to make you a sig, I manipulate pictures and graphics, I'm not a very good artist


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 27, 2006)

DEMON!!! Your siggy:



I really like how this one turned out, the stock you gave me was great!

Link removed


----------



## Cecylia (Apr 27, 2006)

Should I look elsewhere?


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 27, 2006)

check you pm's - im working on it right now


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 27, 2006)

here

that, or find some other good ANBU thing if you can. Also, my avatar, is you can find a mask better then this, that would be ok  here

btw, this is Sukotto


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 28, 2006)

Cecylia:


A faily simple design - what do ya think? 

And if you dont use Mozilla i made a non-popout so there isnt that big gray box above it:



Ah! My Goddess OVA
The Third ~Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo~


----------



## $!@de (Apr 28, 2006)

So if your not busy then ya get me a sig your the best eva


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 28, 2006)

sure np - I'm out for tonight, but you'll have it by tomoro after noon


----------



## $!@de (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok dude my old kyuubi sig sucked I need to have variety or sumthin so night man I better turn in to


----------



## Cecylia (Apr 28, 2006)

Tyrant, that is beautiful!! I knew you were good, but I really am amazed. Thank you so very much!!!


*kiss*

Strange, my sig doesn't show up in this post, but it shows up in another post of mine..


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 28, 2006)

glad you like it Cicylia  



			
				$!@de said:
			
		

> my old kyuubi sig sucked I need to have variety or sumthin



 

you dont have one of those little voices that tell you to stop talking do you


----------



## TenShikami (Apr 28, 2006)

Could you please make me a sig? It's a pretty challenging one and no one's succeded or wanted to try so far...
Sig:
Size: A bit bigger than my current sig.
Stock-Link removed, Central 46, and Light: swim instructor
Colors: Black, Red, Yellow & Orange(others if you feel like it)
Text:"Ten Shikami" somewhere on it. And "Student Of The Rasengan" below that, in smaller letters.
Other: Can you try to take all the other text out of the sig other than the stuff I aksed you to write? Also, please try not to make it too confusing.
Thanks!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 28, 2006)

sounds easy enough  ill take a crack at it


----------



## TenShikami (Apr 28, 2006)

thanx man!


----------



## $!@de (Apr 29, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> glad you like it Cictlia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are voices for that sort of thing?


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 29, 2006)

Tonight's progress:

I started, Shikami's - I'm trying to figure out what to do for slade, and made myself a new sig and avy!!


----------



## Cecylia (Apr 29, 2006)

*wave* hi tyrant!    I'm lovin the sig, just droppin by to say thanks one more time!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks! Glad you like it, but for the record I didn't draw the sig, I made it.

Difference: To imply that I drew it means everything in the sig is made by me which it's not. I mearly manipulated the images to get the desired result. I don't want to steal the artists credit 

A more suitable caption at the bottom would be "Made by Tyrant" and not "Drawn by Tyrant"

Just the clear it up, I wouldn't want to get a bad rep as a credit thief


----------



## Narutachi (Apr 29, 2006)

Name: Narutachi
Size: 400x250
pics:Naruto and Itachi
Quote/Saying:None
Colors: Black, Red, & Orange

Post it as soon as u can!


----------



## Demon Lord inactive (Apr 29, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> DEMON!!! Your siggy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didnt know i could be so helpful,Thanks for the sig.


----------



## thegame2009 (Apr 29, 2006)

By any chance, do you make avys as well? ^_^


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm glad you like it Demon 

Game, I'll make you a avy right now


----------



## r.noh (Apr 29, 2006)

Name: Deathscythe
Size: around same size as current one
Pictures***: [Ayu]​_The​_Third​_-​_Aoi​_Hitomi​_no​_Shoujo​_-​_02​_[DDFB905E].avi
Colors to use: black and blue

thanks


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 29, 2006)

Here you go Game:


Link removed


----------



## thegame2009 (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 30, 2006)

Added you to the list r.noh, and I'm glad you like it Game


----------



## xTYRANTx (Apr 30, 2006)

When I get home from work tonight, I'll finish up the ones I started.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 30, 2006)

I Need a banner for my fanclub, The Evil FC

Name: ~The Evil Fan Club~
Size: average banner size ( the size of my sig)
Pictures***:Bottem of page-
Colors to use:red and black







Try to make it look very evil...choose from ethier what ever works best


----------



## TenShikami (Apr 30, 2006)

You got the kindness and the evil fc? man, you got the best of both worlds.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 30, 2006)

I know... It makes a lot of people wonder what side im on


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2006)

I have question can u make animated sigs xTYRANTx??


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 1, 2006)

Alright Karison - i can make you one.

Gaara_92, I can but not as good as my static sigs.

I'm off from work tomoro, I'll be working on sigs/banners.


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2006)

oh ok thanks anyways


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 1, 2006)

Naru:


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 1, 2006)

r.noh:


The stock that you gave me resulted in the sig not looking right, so i found a different better quality stock of deathscythe hell 

I also cut the width down abit too, I had too much dead space that I didnt know what to do with.


----------



## r.noh (May 1, 2006)

its fine 

looks cool


thanks a lot


----------



## Narutachi (May 3, 2006)

will u give me the url for it?


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 3, 2006)

Please rehost the picture - once I take it down from my webspace I don't put it back up.


----------



## TenShikami (May 4, 2006)

How's my sig coming?


----------



## darkSun (May 4, 2006)

Hey Tyrant, could you make a sig for me?

Size:Hmmm im unfamiliar with pixel sizes, however your sig's size would be nice  
Pictures:
Here
This is the image i want, but the quality of the picture isn't very good... This is a popular image, so maybe you can find better quality stock? Thx.

Link removed



Saying: Talent+Ambition+WORK=The Shinobi

Colors: Hmmm sum orange/red for kyuubi naruto, sum blue for neji and sum green for Lee. 

Could you put the three faces next to each other, and put naruto in the middle? (Kyuubi naruto makes me droooooool ) The word can be in a corner or sumthing, you can decide. And the outside can be white, or a darker color like black. Yeah, thats all.  

Thanks a lot, Tyrant. It's pretty cool how you're doing this for ppl. I appreciate it. (U rly deserve rep for this)


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 4, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> xTYRANTx you finally got this stickyed now just add a rule like this to the first page, "members must have atleast 10,20,30 posts to request
> 
> Other than that good job with this shop *Reps*



Good idea

Thanks for rep 



> How's my sig coming?



ill finish it up tomoro, you should have it by the afternoon sometime 

dark, ill start yours tomoro


----------



## TenShikami (May 4, 2006)

thanx man!


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 5, 2006)

Yo. Shikami.

With grid:


No grid:


----------



## Ippy (May 5, 2006)

Yo, xTyrantx, do you do Bleach sigs and avatars?

*Name:*Ichimaru Gin
*Size:*anything that fits on-screen and won't change the format of the site
*Pictures***:*
*Quote or saying:*Just his name will do
*Colors to use:*anything light in color like white, light grey, and/or silver

I would appreciate it if you could do that for me.  I'll even help advertise for you.


----------



## darkSun (May 5, 2006)

Ok thanks man .


----------



## TenShikami (May 5, 2006)

That's awesome!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Slips (May 5, 2006)

This may be a spam post so sue me 

Just want to add my 2 cents thats its nice to see another great sig maker we can hassle for sigs now 

Great work xTYRANTx the last one you did for TenShikami is first class


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 6, 2006)

Kon-sama said:
			
		

> Yo, xTyrantx, do you do Bleach sigs and avatars?



I do, your in queue 

EDIT:

Darksun:


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 6, 2006)

Kon. Your lucky, I tried something new with yours and it turned out fantastic.

The white bg on the sig and white bg on the forums kinda makes it look wierd though  

Also note: the stock you put in the spoiler tag isnt showing up, so a found a different stock of Capt.Gin, hope you dont mind.

Overlay Border:

Solid Border:


What do ya think? Take which ever you like.


----------



## darkSun (May 6, 2006)

WOW. That's perfect . Thanks a lot! And dont worry-your work won't go to waste, cuz ill definately post a LOT.


----------



## Anaroth Shadow (May 7, 2006)

I'd like a sig too please... I'd like it to be with Hollow Icigo on it, the same size as everyone else... I won't be picky about colours because all of your sigs own! I'm sure this will be awesome as well! ^^


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 7, 2006)

Please read the rules before posting:

The only requirement for asking for a sig is 25 posts. If you do not meet this requirement you won't be acknoledged.


----------



## $!@de (May 7, 2006)

Hey ty hows my sig comin


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2006)

umm can I have 2 banners please??? or can I request only 1???


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 10, 2006)

i guess it would be determind on how elaborate you want each one


----------



## $!@de (May 10, 2006)

Dude whats goin on with my sig


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 10, 2006)

I thought you might have gotten the hint after the 1st time i didnt reply, but guess ill have to quote the rules for ya 





> Please do not ask when your sig will be done. I'm doing this in the free time I have, I will try and get it completed asap.



You will have it in due time aka really soon


----------



## $!@de (May 11, 2006)

xTYRANTx said:
			
		

> I thought you might have gotten the hint after the 1st time i didnt reply, but guess ill have to quote the rules for ya
> 
> You will have it in due time aka really soon


K dude thnx sorry


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2006)

ummm never mind I want a avy can u use the same avy I have but can u make it a little bit bigger and give a boarder


----------



## Death (May 22, 2006)

I would like a sig that is like the TY'S SIG SHOP art you have on the front page please.  Could you have the characters look like the ones from the same picture?  I would like it to spell DEATHSTRIKE85.  Could you use the following characters but in any order that you think is best?  Gaara, Naruto, Jiriyia, Zabuza, Yondaime, Anko, Temari, Hinata, Sakura, Kakashi, Itachi, CS level 1 Sasuke, and Rin.
If possible could you make an avatar that goes through each character?

Thank You for your time.


----------



## star64 (May 22, 2006)

Can I request a sig (banner) using the picture that is already in my sig or with any itachi picture.
If you can , can you write something like Hatred on it

edit: if u havent started yet, can u make it kinda match with my avie, like the mood or the color

~Thanks =]


----------



## Gaaradon (May 22, 2006)

can u make me an avatar and a banner...i want a gaara avatar that says my username, same thing with avatar...i want them 2 be different pics...and it would be nice for the 2 be animated.
thanks in advance...i will give credit!


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 23, 2006)

Sorry I havent replied - I've been having issues with my computer that should be resolved now.

I'll get on theose sigs/avatars that have been requested ASAP!


----------



## Death (May 23, 2006)

Forgot to ask, could you make the avatar the largestest it could be while I'm a normal member.


----------



## Elven Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering if you could make me a Shikamaru sig.  I found this super cool wallpaper that I think would look so awesome in a sig form.  I was wondering if you can make a sig like this wallpaper:



Like that.. you could make changes if you think it will look better.  Instead of putting my name, could you put: Nara Shikamaru on the blackspace and under it, "How troublesome..."  You can take the bottom text out.

THANKS!!


----------



## Roy (May 24, 2006)

yeah try 2 make mine as big as u can for us non senior members  I wish I was a senior member


----------



## Kiri (May 24, 2006)

um are there any rules for banners


----------



## Sento (May 25, 2006)

Size:782X194
Pictures***:Here some if you have better go ahead.
Cupnoodles
Link removed

Link removed
Zaraki
That's right!
[SS]_Utawarerumono_-_07_[B4E1DD9E].avi
[SS]_Utawarerumono_-_07_[B4E1DD9E].avi possible try use this one)
Quote or saying: Pitch Dark Studios (If wondering why i choose this you can pm me  )
Colors to use: Dark for background and some redish if possible like your sig has.
thanks!
I want one pic of sqall and Kenpaki


----------



## Gaaradon (May 25, 2006)

srry 2 bug u but this is taking 2 long...


----------



## PainKiller (May 25, 2006)

Sry..knowing that ur pretty busy and all, I just wanted to request a sig.  Im not in a rush to get this or anything so take your time. =) I want a sig of Ichigo, doesn't necessarily have to be Hollow Ichigo
Stock: 
If that doesn't work then go for a Hollow Ichigo Pic
Size: Whatever the normal size sig is
Colours: Im not too picky on this, but something like a combination of red, orange, black, anything that suits is fine
Text: Zangetsu Weilder 

Anyways, thx in advance xTyrantx


----------



## Death (May 25, 2006)

WhiteFanged-Blade:  Your site that you posted doesn't work.


----------



## Gaaradon (May 26, 2006)

ok if it aint done by tommorow im requestin somewhere else...


----------



## Kiri (May 26, 2006)

tyrant if you could please make me a banner like this
name Girls Only FC 
 Exept garra 92 and basye

size anything that fits on screen not to big but not to small

pics cute anime girls anything girly and cute and colorful

colors anything girly

please put the text pink and curvy or bubly whats easiest for you


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 27, 2006)

Because of my problems it seems i have quite a list built up, so...

Ok if I have this right in order by request:
Sl@de - 
Gaara_92 -
Deathstrike -
Star_64 -
Elven Ninja -
Sento - 
White Fanged Blade -
Kiri - Recieved a PM

If you are on this list, and you still want a sig - *PM ME* - dont post in here. And I will do it for ya. 

If i dont recieve a PM i take it you don't want one. If you dont follow my instructions and post in here with your reply, your getting flat out ignored (I don't like spam in my thread)


----------



## Kiri (May 28, 2006)

YAY mines in production thanks lots tyrant you rule lots.


----------



## Elven Ninja (May 28, 2006)

xTYRANTx I sent you a PM


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 28, 2006)

I will start those who I recieved a PM for, whoever wants a sig can resume requesting in the thread.


----------



## Elven Ninja (May 28, 2006)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2006)

I sent u a pm but I want an avy not a sig


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 28, 2006)

Sig and matching ava (size dont matter nothing to big)

Color: Dark colors really like red, black you know hot colors not so much manga pages colored in like that I am more about want dark colors that blend well together.

Text: "Rayne the shinobi slayer" in red blood colors (no username if possible.)

Other: Dont want any reconizable stock from naruto if it has to be done then have some dark shadow effect on them. defently want anarchy emblem on there somewhere the back possibly or written on a object all bloody


----------



## Death (May 28, 2006)

Did you get my PM?  If not I'll do it again.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (May 28, 2006)

i would like to request a sig with matching avvy plz

stock:curry and rice

text: K.S.

i know its already avvy size so i would like the backround changed plz and thank you


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 28, 2006)

Stock: My Gallery #2 (Use the bottom panel with the fireball)
Size: 400x130
Text: AKATSUKI
Color: Black, Red, Reddish-Orange
Border: Regular Black or White border.


Thank you kind sir! Can't wait to see what you come up with!
-BtG


----------



## Elven Ninja (May 29, 2006)

Nice, I'm in queue!!  Thanks man!


----------



## Pr1de (May 30, 2006)

Name: U make it up 
Size: any size u can do
Pictures 
Quote or saying: Anything u might think will fit this pic
Colors to use: Any color u think will look good

thanks for helpnig me !


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 30, 2006)

I thank you all for your patiance - I realise it has been some time since you requested. So I figured I would enlighten you as to why.

At my job, I'm a part time cook at red lobster. About 3 weeks ago, 4 people quit, these were the people who had the most experience and knew how to close down the kitchen. Well now all that remain are 3 people including myself to pickup the slack until more people can be fully trained. So the result of this is, 40 hour work weeks. On top of all the stuff I need to attend to in my life. Which leaves very little time for creating sigs on the forums.

I have some days off comming up, I'll try and get some sigs pushed out for you guys as soon as I can.


----------



## Gaaradon (May 30, 2006)

ok that works! ^_^


----------



## Hyuuga_Neji (May 30, 2006)

Would really apreciate this.

Size: Nothing huge
Pictures***: cool zabuza pic... (I dont have one...)
Colors to use: red, blacks, and whatever cool affects


----------



## xTYRANTx (May 31, 2006)

Kiri - something like this?:


Im not exatcly proficient in "Cute girly bubbly" banners but this is what i got


----------



## Kiri (May 31, 2006)

its wonderful thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## star64 (Jun 1, 2006)

did u get my pm??

Just making sure


----------



## Yasashiku (Jun 1, 2006)

Tyrant I sent you a pm.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2006)

I also sent u a pm that I wanted diffrent stock hopefully u got it


----------



## xTYRANTx (Jun 2, 2006)

Gaara here you go.



Rep isnt required, but appriciated.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 2, 2006)

xTyrantx, can you take my sig and spice it up a bit?  Also, can you slap my name on with a fancy font like yours?

I guess you can just save it, then edit how you see fit?
​


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks alot im repping u for sure


----------



## PainKiller (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Tyrant i sent u a PM, did u get it?


----------



## xTYRANTx (Jun 4, 2006)

Deathstrike, im slowly working on yours, that style you want ist really hard, its just tedious and time consuming. So im working on yours bit by bit.

The 1st page queue list has been updated.

Nara, this isnt my best work...but i can assure you its not my worst 


Kayvaan, the stock you gave me is suitable for an avi, but for a sig that wont suffice, can you find me another you want me to use.

*No longer PM requests to me. The PMs where for those on the list a page or two back. If you want someting made, post it in the thread its here for a reason.*


----------



## xTYRANTx (Jun 4, 2006)

Banko: The stock you gave me (the manga page) wouldnt have given anywhere close to a decent result, i used a Diedra stock i had on my comp. This is what I got. I noticed you had a diedra sig already in your thread, but i figured you didnt mind seeing as you have 3 itachis 


Rep is not required - but very appriciated.


----------



## atom (Jun 4, 2006)

I need a stick fighting sig and avatar (should be 125 X 125, 100kb max) it should be some stick figures fighting

Example


----------



## xTYRANTx (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry i dont do that - too time consuming. Try one of the Gif threads.


----------



## Death (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm not worried how long it takes.  If you have to do others first, that is okay with me.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the sig! 

The image is good too! SO thanks

You get a rep! You deserve it!


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jun 6, 2006)

hey tyrant will this stock work better? 

text: K.S.

colors and size up to you (just not to big) and i still want a matching avvy... thx and you will receive rep for this


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice!  Thanks man!  Sorry, I've been on summer vacation so I haven't been on lately.. it's awesome man!  Thanks!


----------



## Gaaradon (Jun 9, 2006)

are u done with mine?


----------



## xTYRANTx (Jun 9, 2006)

Gaara - If i remember correctly you went somewhere else to get one. I remember seeing a post "If its not done in 2 days im going somewhere else."

And you did just that. Thus you were taken off the list.


----------



## az0r (Jun 9, 2006)

i willl withdarw my request  thanx anywayz


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry Tyrant.  You have a *huge* backlog.  It might be a while before I can get my sig, so you can cancel my order.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Jun 11, 2006)

hiya could you make me a sig please? 
Pic- time skip sasuke
size-normal size 
no text and i dont mind what colours. thanx


----------



## xTYRANTx (Jun 11, 2006)

Im going to close down my sig shop for now

I just don't have time to do this anymore. Until i can find some time for this I'm going to close down shop.


Sorry all 

Please no longer post in this thread.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 12, 2006)

you dont have to close down you can have some one take you place for a while....


----------



## murasex (Jun 12, 2006)

Stop fucking spamming.

Closed.


----------

